# Help!! Little white bugs!!!



## Xmann01 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello all!!! I'm a total noob for fish, just get that out in the open first... lol... ok, now the situation... A friend of mine who just went thru a break up gave me her fish tank as she wasn't the one really taking care of them and didn't want them anymore. The tank was a little messy when she brought it over, the goo from under the rocks and stuff washed up all over... I added water (since the level was already so low and I couldn't really take much more out). So the water cleared up later that day with the filter running. About a week later I went to the store and bought a few fish to accompany the singles in the tank (there was one tetra, a pair of guppies, a ghost tetra - i think and an African dwarf frog) it is a 10 gal tank. I also added a pair of grassy type live plants to the aquarium. So here I am about 3 - 4 days later and I noticed lots of little crawling bugs, is what I can best describe them as, they float around a little bit around the bottom of the tank. I've noticed the fish eat them and sometimes spit them out, I haven't seen any cling on to the fish... I vacuumed the tank out today and sucked out a good chunk of them but they are still there in good numbers. Does anyone know what these things are? Are they harmful to the fish? How can I get rid of them? I am close to just buying a new (bigger) tank and starting fresh... but I also want to prevent this from happening again and keep from harming the fish... Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Can you post a picture?


----------

